# Donnarumma: e ora? PSG e Real spingono. C'è anche la Juve.



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.

Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?


Ultime news dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 16 giugno 2017, sul futuro di Gigio Donnarumma dopo la rottura col Milan. Durissimo il Corriere dello Sport che titola "Alta infedeltà" e stronca il portiere:"Iban al posto della passione".

Secondo Tuttosport in edicola, invece, ci sono quattro squadre su Donnarumma. Due italiane e due straniere: Juventus ed Inter (che Raiola ha incontrato prima di vedere il Milan) PSG e Real Madrid

----------------------------------

News precedenti

Sky: Raiola ha detto che non si tratta di un problema economico ma della volontà di non rinnovare con il Milan. Ora la società rossonera deve decidere se tenerlo (ma sarebbe una bomba dentro lo spogliatoio) o cederlo. Il Real insiste e continuerà ad insistere nelle prossime settimane.

L'offerta del Milan era 50 milioni lordi per 5 settimane. Oggi era arrivata da parte di Li anche ad un piccolo rilancio. Ma non è stata una questione di soldi. Ma Raiola ha chiuso: non vogliamo ascoltare nulla. Non ci interessano i soldi. La destinazione più probabile è il Real Madrid. Il PSG ha offerto un contratto in bianco, case, autista e tanti soldi al Milan. Il giocatore ha detto di no. Vuole il Real Madrid. 

La proprietà nelle prossime ore darà un input: se trattenere o cedere il portiere. Quanto può valere Donnarumma? 25-30 milioni di euro.

Ancora Sky: Mirabelli, per sua scelta, ha scelto di non partecipare al summit di oggi.

*Sky: non risulta alcun tipo di contatto tra Donnarumma e la Juventus. Ed il giocatore non accetterebbe i bianconeri. Preferisce l'estero.

Pedullà: il Psg non è una pista fattibile. Il Real Madrid è la squadra più forte, potrebbe arrivare ad offrire anche 40 milioni per Donnarumma. Se Raiola vuole fare tanti soldi manda Donnarumma a parametro zero. La Juventus ha l'accordo con Szczesny ma è sorniona su Donnarumma. Sta muovendo i primi passi ma il Real è avanti.

Pedullà: Raiola può farsi straricco andando via a parametro zero. Credo però che Donnarumma andrà via subito. Ripeto, occhio alla Juventus.

Pedullà: chi decide tutto è Raiola. È lui che comanda, la famiglia e il giocatore sono pupazzi. Donnarumma andrà dove deciderà Raiola, cioè dove lo pagheranno di più.

Sportitalia: Raiola ha pranzato con i dirigenti Juventini Marotta e Paratici. Subito dopo è andato a casa Milan a comunicare il mancato rinnovo contrattuale con il Milan. 
Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Pedullà: la Juventus sta muovendo i primi passi per Donnarumma.*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2017)

La Juventus per questa stagione ha "le mani legate" per via di Buffon che lascia solo nel 2018. 
L'unica loro soluzione e' prenderlo a zero l'anno prossimo. 
Dipende da cosa faranno con l'ex portiere della Roma. 

PSG e Real rimangono l'unica possibilita' per me. Ma cosa ci va a fare al PSG.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



*
Aggiornato col Corriere della Sera.

Raiola mette in campo anche gli avvocati.
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornato col Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Raiola mette in campo anche gli avvocati.
> *



Suppongo per la possibilità dell'anno in tribuna.
Questo essere è spregevole, attenzione che muove molti fili pericolosi nel calcio italiano e rischia di rovinarci il prossimo anno.


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> 
> Ultime news dai quotidiani in edicola oggi, 16 giugno 2017, sul futuro di Gigio Donnarumma dopo la rottura col Milan. Durissimo il Corriere dello Sport che titola "Alta infedeltà" e stronca il portiere:"Iban al posto della passione".
> ...


Quello che ai Li e Fassone dovrà essere chiaro è che il progetto del Milan non dovrà subire pregiudizi dalla vicenda mediatica legata a Donnarumma. Che questo passi dal trattenere il portiere sino al termine della prossima stagione, o dal mandarlo via subito, è una decisione di strategia che compete a loro. Entrambe le opzioni presentano vantaggi e svantaggi, ma quello peggiore è sicuramente un riverbero di negatività su di un progetto tecnico che si sta sviluppando in modo corretto e convincente, e non merita di essere travolto, e con esso le motivazioni di dirigenti, tecnico e giocatori. Questo Milan guarda al futuro, e non può essere tarpato dalla melma della gallianesca palude.


----------



## ghettoprollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



Che gioco miserabile si sta facendo sulla pelle di un bamboccio e ai danni di una società gloriosa. Orgoglioso della nostra dirigenza, schiena dritta e andare avanti. Finalmente anche qualche giornale inizia a tirar fuori la voce.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornato col Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Raiola mette in campo anche gli avvocati.
> *


Hai voluto la guerra..


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suppongo per la possibilità dell'anno in tribuna.
> Questo essere è spregevole, attenzione che muove molti fili pericolosi nel calcio italiano e rischia di rovinarci il prossimo anno.



È un nostro tesserato, é se diciamo che non si allena, lui non si allena. Raiola giochi pure a fare il camorrista a Montecarlo, ma a Milanello comandano altre persone..


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



Se ha un briciolo di dignità vada al Real e ci faccia guadagnare almeno una trentina di milioni, in caso contrario non importa quanti avvocati sguinzaglierà il porcello: un anno di tribuna (e insulti) non glieli toglie nessuno


----------



## Milo (16 Giugno 2017)

Chiamatemi debole se i mafiosi del .... della Juve prendono Donnarumma abbandono la serie a per un po', perché queste mafiate vanno oltre al gioco del calcio, ed io non ci sto


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornato col Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Raiola mette in campo anche gli avvocati.
> *


Il club ha l'obbligo contrattuale di mettere a disposizione di un proprio tesserato le strutture per allenarsi, curarsi, non anche quello di condizionare scelte tecniche e di merito sportivo, mandandolo in campo. La giurisprudenza sportiva e del lavoro qui è netta, Raiola andrà a sbattere contro un muro di cemento armato. Non gli conviene andare a fare la guerra al club, ora che ha goduto della possibilità di disarmarlo.


----------



## 97lorenzo (16 Giugno 2017)

aragorn ha scritto:


> se ha un briciolo di dignità vada al real e ci faccia guadagnare almeno una trentina di milioni, in caso contrario non importa quanti avvocati sguinzaglierà il porcello: Un anno di tribuna (e insulti) non glieli toglie nessuno



non ha dignita ne lui ne la famiglia


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



ma dai.. siamo il MILAN... se non porti soldi crepa in silenzio.



97lorenzo ha scritto:


> non ha dignita ne lui ne la famiglia


La sua inutile famiglia è composta da morti di fame come quello che sta con la nana


----------



## 97lorenzo (16 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> ma dai.. siamo il MILAN... se non porti soldi crepa in silenzio.
> 
> 
> La sua inutile famiglia è composta da morti di fame come quello che sta con la nana



se penso che io ci lavorerei gratis nel milan santo cielo maledetto


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (16 Giugno 2017)

Più rileggo le notizie più mi sale la rabbia... ma quanto è schifoso dollarumma??
Se avesse un minimo di palle manderebbe via Raiola a calci nel sedere, e andrebbe a firmare il rinnovo oggi stesso 
Ma questo qui le palle se le è mangiate... mercenario schifoso


----------



## Mic (16 Giugno 2017)

Pogba, Coman, Donnarumma. La regia è sempre la stessa​!


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Tuttosport: si vocifera di un Yonghong Li furioso, fosse per lui non venderebbe mai Donnarumma e gli farebbe fare un anno in tribuna. Fassone sta cercando di farlo ragionare, con una vendita si farebbe comunque una plusvalenza importante per il bilancio.

Tuttosport: prima di recarsi a casa Milan Raiola ha proposto Donnarumma sia alla Juventus che all'Inter.*


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Chiamatemi debole se i mafiosi del .... della Juve prendono Donnarumma abbandono la serie a per un po', perché queste mafiate vanno oltre al gioco del calcio, ed io non ci sto



Quoto, è una questione di principio.
Uno schifo del genere è inguardabile, di qualunque sport si tratti.
Se poi andasse dai gobbi dico basta anche alla Nazionale, e tanti saluti...anche perchè gente del genere non dovrebbe MAI rappresentare l'Italia e vestire la maglia azzurra...e invito tutti i milanisti a fare altrettanto quando in tv faranno vedere le prodezze di questo infame.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: si vocifera di un Yonghong Li furioso, fosse per lui non venderebbe mai Donnarumma e gli farebbe fare un anno in tribuna. Fassone sta cercando di farlo ragionare, con una vendita si farebbe comunque una plusvalenza importante per il bilancio.
> 
> Tuttosport: prima di recarsi a casa Milan Raiola ha proposto Donnarumma sia alla Juventus che all'Inter.*



Che pezzo di mer..


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



Ma quale causa?
Non viene messo fuori rosa ma gioca un altro portiere.
Un avvocato non può decidere la formazione, se no anche Poli potrebbe fare causa?


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



Vuoi perdere questa ipotesi ? Rinnova.
Altrimenti che fai ? Fai causa alla società Perché a Donnarumma viene preferito un altro portiere ?


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



Tenete duro
Tribuna


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



ho piena fiducia nella società. Che decidano loro. Se vogliono incassare quei 20 o 30M che arrivano, bene. Se gli fanno fare un anno di tribuna, ancora meglio!

sai che goduria sentire le lamentele di Raiola per tutta la stagione? che poi questa storia degli avvocati fa ridere. Il Milan gli paga lo stipendio ed ha diritto di farlo giocare con la primavera oppure di non schierarlo in campo


----------



## mistergao (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



Fino a che la Juventus non ufficializza Sczesny per me è la prima indiziata. Spero che questa storia si risolva in breve tempo, perchè rischia di segnare il nostro mercato. Tra l'altro sono convinto che se andasse a Torino non prenderebbe molto di più di quanto il Milan ha offerto, il salto economico lo farebbe a Parigi o Madrid.


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



*grandissimo Y.Li*

facciamo capire che per noi i soldi non sono un problema!! chi fa l'infame viene trattato come merita! Vi prego datecelo in pasto per una stagione intera a S.Siro voglio sia insultato per 90 minuti ogni domenica!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *


Condivido in linea di Massimo Li, pur non provando rancore per Gigio. Però la sua scelta ha recato un danno patrimoniale al Milan. Ergo il tutto sarebbe lecito.


----------



## pao63 (16 Giugno 2017)

da quando si è sentito che "dietro c'è qualcuno che sa fare bene il suo mestiere" ho subito pensato a torino.....
le altre squadre fanno bene con gli assegni....però succedesse questo bisognerebbe pensare che si è lavorato 
da molto tempo addietro e non è mica bello.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



La società non l'ha protetto?!?!! Questo vuole vivere dentro un bozzolo, che si prenda le sue responsabilità!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *


----------



## GP7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



Mi auguro non sia un'invenzione e mi auguro altrettanto che sia questo l'epilogo.
Poi, libero di andare ai gobbi.. Ma questa infamata merita la giusta punizione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-cristiano-ronaldo-florentino-vado-via-vt48723.html#post1246852


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



Sarebbe eroico


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Sarebbe eroico



FORZA LI .. TRIBUNA o almeno 60 milioni.. = RISPETTO +1000000000000


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2017)

Ci metto la mano suo fuoco che andrà dal #leg7nd e il loro perfetto stile, infilarsi nelle trattative e convincere i giocatori a non rinnovare in ordine di tempo ( Witzel/De Sciglio/ Keita/Donnarumma), un caso che Gigettone smetta l'anno prossimo? non credo, senza contare che mi puzza parecchio è come mai con SCesni ancora non hanno chiuso? mi sembra logica la risposta. Quello che mi fa schifo è come mai nessuna società ha le p* di denunciare questi qui che fanno sempre cosi, prima contattano i giocatori e poi vanno dalla società forti dell'accordo con il giocatore e fanno i "barboni" non per ultimo Douglas Costa, detto questo andrà da loro ma penso che ci sarà da ridere perchè sicuramente non finirà la carriera da loro in stile Buffon e allora io li riderò assai.


----------



## Solo (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-cristiano-ronaldo-florentino-vado-via-vt48723.html#post1246852


Perfetto, scambio alla pari con Dollarumma e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2017)

Bargiggia: Raiola ha comunicato al Milan che c'è offerta del Real dopo che Donnarumma ha rifiutato la Juventus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *


No, no, no e no. Il problema non sono i soldi, presidente, ma che non vada alla Juve a 0! Già ci siamo scottati abbastanza ieri, evitiamo di scottarci ancora tra un anno, vedendo la Juve che sostituisce degnamente Buffon con un portiere talentuoso e con 20 anni di carriera davanti... a 0! Va venduto questa estate non per i soldi, ma per evitare che vada alla Juve.
Certo, l'idea della tribuna per un anno è allettante, con la speranza di ammazzare il giocatore come fu per Scuffet, che fece un exploit alla Stercorumma (lo voleva l'Atletico Madrid, come Stercorumma lo vuole ora mezza Europa) e poi fu messo in panchina per Karnezis, finendo, infine, al Como e svalutandosi.
Io, però, preferisco la certezza di una cessione definitiva all'estero, piuttosto che vederlo agli juventini, che non si farebbero scrupolo alcuno a prenderselo a 0, anche svalutato probabilmente.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: ieri pomeriggio a Casa Milan circolava un virgolettato di YongHong Li di questo tenore "Ho speso 800 milioni per il Milan, secondo voi vado in fallimento se non ne incasso 40 da un portiere? Donnarumma rimane in tribuna fino a Giugno 2018." Raiola adesso è al lavoro per evitare questa ipotesi che farebbe perdere il mondiale a Donnarumma. *



Già la fonte, poi Li manco sa da che parte è girato


----------



## luigi61 (16 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, no, no e no. Il problema non sono i soldi, presidente, ma che non vada alla Juve a 0! Già ci siamo scottati abbastanza ieri, evitiamo di scottarci ancora tra un anno, vedendo la Juve che sostituisce degnamente Buffon con un portiere talentuoso e con 20 anni di carriera davanti... a 0! Va venduto questa estate non per i soldi, ma per evitare che vada alla Juve.
> Certo, l'idea della tribuna per un anno è allettante, con la speranza di ammazzare il giocatore come fu per Scuffet, che fece un exploit alla Stercorumma (lo voleva l'Atletico Madrid, come Stercorumma lo vuole ora mezza Europa) e poi fu messo in panchina per Karnezis, finendo, infine, al Como e svalutandosi.
> Io, però, preferisco la certezza di una cessione definitiva all'estero, piuttosto che vederlo agli juventini, che non si farebbero scrupolo alcuno a prenderselo a 0, anche svalutato probabilmente.


Capisco la tua posizione ed ha una logica però qui c'è in gioco molto di piu: se va alla Juve tra un'anno a parametro 0 non deve assolutamente interessarci, capisco che può fare rabbia ma è FONDAMENTALE mandare un segnale chiarissimo a tutti ossia chi comanda è il Milan la società e chi sbaglia DEVE pagare; o arriva un'offerta irrinunciabile tipo 70-80 mln comunque conveniente per la società e allora va bene la cessione altrimenti un'anno tra squadra primavera nelle mani di Gattuso e tribuna; questo sarebbe il giusto segnale PER TUTTI


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, no, no e no. Il problema non sono i soldi, presidente, ma che non vada alla Juve a 0! Già ci siamo scottati abbastanza ieri, evitiamo di scottarci ancora tra un anno, vedendo la Juve che sostituisce degnamente Buffon con un portiere talentuoso e con 20 anni di carriera davanti... a 0! Va venduto questa estate non per i soldi, ma per evitare che vada alla Juve.
> Certo, l'idea della tribuna per un anno è allettante, con la speranza di ammazzare il giocatore come fu per Scuffet, che fece un exploit alla Stercorumma (lo voleva l'Atletico Madrid, come Stercorumma lo vuole ora mezza Europa) e poi fu messo in panchina per Karnezis, finendo, infine, al Como e svalutandosi.
> Io, però, preferisco la certezza di una cessione definitiva all'estero, piuttosto che vederlo agli juventini, che non si farebbero scrupolo alcuno a prenderselo a 0, anche svalutato probabilmente.



La Juve è la sua giusta dimensione, è esattamente la società al suo livello umano.
Non me ne frega niente se ci va il prossimo anno.
Va mandato un segnale forte da parte della società, sia livello comunicativo che economico.
La società ne uscirà benissimo ancora di più se non lo vende quest'estate e lo blocca un anno.
Altrimenti i Donnarumma e i Raiola si moltiplicheranno.
E stare un anno in tribuna più con lo stipendio attuale significa per uno così attaccato ai soldi una punizione tremenda.
Non voglio che vada a guadagnare 6 milioni netti al Real Madrid. Troppo comodo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> La Juve è la sua giusta dimensione, è esattamente la società al suo livello umano.
> Non me ne frega niente se ci va il prossimo anno.
> Va mandato un segnale forte da parte della società, sia livello comunicativo che economico.
> La società ne uscirà benissimo ancora di più se non lo vende quest'estate e lo blocca un anno.
> ...


Io spero tanto faccia la fine di Scuffet se resta fermo per un anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> La Juve è la sua giusta dimensione, è esattamente la società al suo livello umano.
> Non me ne frega niente se ci va il prossimo anno.
> Va mandato un segnale forte da parte della società, sia livello comunicativo che economico.
> La società ne uscirà benissimo ancora di più se non lo vende quest'estate e lo blocca un anno.
> ...



Sono d'accordo, tutti disperati se va alla Juve ma chissenefrega è già un traditore di suo ormai sapete cosa importa se va dai gobbi. Anzi un anno in tribuna significherebbe

- Che il Milan non è poi disperata a ricevere i 30/40 mln di euro, sarebbe un segnare di una società fortissima che può permettersi queste cose. E sapete cosa vuole dire? Che se dovesse ripetersi un altro caso, beh i giocatori sapranno esattamente a cosa vanno incontro.

- Un mazzata per Raiola. Il pizzaiolo, secondo me, non ha calcolato il fattore tribuna. Con un anno fermo ed i mondiali e con uno stipendio al minimo, voglio vedere se Donnarumma sarà bello contento. Tra l'altro Donnarumma non ha fatto 1/2 partite e dunque non sarebbe un problema la tribuna. Ha fatto ben 60 partite in A..questo ha un ritmo da Serie A, ed stare fermi cosi all'improvviso per un anno, non è per nulla facile da recuperare quel ritmo di gioco ogni giorno settimana sia mentalmente che fisicamente 

- Raiola non prendere UN SOLDO da noi. Ecco, se ora si vende credete veramente che incassiamo tutto? No, ci saranno le solite commmissioni del panzone. E noi non diamo dare un centesimo a questo maiale. Sarebbe una vittoria non da poco.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

A quanto pare c'è proprio il real Madrid sul bimbominkia


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quale sarà, ora, il futuro di Donnarumma dopo l'addio al Milan? Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, ieri si è mossa anche la Juve che ha incontrato Raiola. Ma prenderlo subito, per i bianconeri, non sarebbe affatto facile. Bisognerebbe trattare col Milan, che probabilmente non accetterebbe. Neto al Milan potrebbe risolvere il puzzle ma al momento la pista estera è favorita. Il Real ha offerto un contratto principesco, a salire: da 6,5 milioni fino a 8 a stagione. Resiste anche lo United (soprattutto se De Gea andrà al Real) e c'è sempre il PSG.
> 
> Sia Gazzetta che Corriere della Sera aggiungono che per ora Yonghong Li ha fatto sapere di non voler cedere il portiere. Le offerte (da 30 milioni?) arriveranno ma il Milan è intenzionato a rifiutarle. Ma non sarà facile portare avanti questa linea da parte del club rossonero. Ma attenzione: gli avvocati messi in campo da Raiola sono pronti a dare battaglia nel caso in cui la società deciderà di mandare Gigio in tribuna. Si sostiene che il Milan non abbia protetto abbastanza Donnarumma e che il clima sia vessatorio nei confronti del giocatore. Insomma, ora voleranno anche gli stracci?
> 
> ...



.


----------

